# Bild verkleinern (weniger kb)



## nom (2. September 2007)

Ich habe folgendes bild:






das hat 541.8 KB

wie kann ich das bild ohne großen quali verlusst auf
250 kb runter schrauben?

mfg
nom


----------



## Leola13 (3. September 2007)

Hai,

hast du schon einmal über Fürs Web speichern versucht und da bei den Vorschaubildern die Qualität/Grösse so eingestellt, das es für dich passt ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## nom (3. September 2007)

nein werds aber gleich mal versuchen


----------



## Michael Engel (3. September 2007)

Du hast die Fade-in effekte so fein gemacht das das Bild eben so groß wurde. Dort könntest du viele Frames einspaaren, das würde die Dateigröße stark reduzieren.

Alternativ als Flash-Datei währe es auch kleiner wenn du auf die feinen fade effekte bestehst.


----------

